# Sometimes it's better to trust your employees.



## jokensmoken (Oct 11, 2019)

When the manager of a struggling beach front resort overhears part of a conversation where his desk clerk tells a gentleman at the front desk "...no sir, we havent had any in weeks and it doesnt look like we're going to have any in the foreseeable future either...", he rushed over to the desk, politely interrupted and said "excuse me sir, I am the resort manager and couldn't help but overhear your conversation; you'll have to excuse Alice, she has obviously been misinformed. I would like to assure you we are indeed expecting it to arrive any day now" pretending to have overheard the entire conversation.
The gentleman says "well that settles it, disregard my reservation" and walks through the lobby and out the door.
The manager, certain the clerks answer played a role in losing the reservation, turns to her and quite firmly says "never, ever, never ever, under any circumstances, tell a potential customer we dont have something; even if we dont.
ALWAYS tell them we are expecting it any time now" then asks what was it was the gentleman was inquiring about anyway.
"Snow" she replied. "He wanted to know if we had had any snow recently".


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2019)

What do they say when you_ assume_ something? Voila!


----------

